# Adult Rescue Vaccination Question



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi this question is actually for my border collie but I have noticed that the health and wellness knowledge on this site is huge! So I am hoping someone can give me some good advice on how you feel about vaccination protocols for my adult dog. 

He was a stray his entire life as far as they know-pretty common in this area and they knew him for a long time before finally being able to capture him (so no prior vaccination) and he is estimated to be about 3 years old. When we adopted him he had been vaccinated for rabies and DHPP. I had assumed that his vaccinations had been complete because they never mentioned to me that he would need a booster soon or at all, we get our mail sent to a address in another states since we travel and when we were home for Christmas I found that his original vet that he had been to while with the shelter had sent us a reminder for a booster... And the reminder was a couple months old.... 

I am a believer that over vaccination can lead to many issues so I guess my question is for those of you who also believe this (but am happy to listen to all opinions on the matter!). I know traditional protocol involves adult dogs to get the booster after a first time vaccination 3-4 weeks later, which I would normally have done had I realized his wasn't complete but since I missed the window should I listen to the vet and re vaccinate or should I get titers done or not worry about it at all? He is a healthy happy dog so far (we have had him a few months now), and he also happens to be a pretty soft dog who is affected fairly easily by everything both good and bad so I would hate to put him through an unnecessary vet appointment. 

Thanks for any input, it's really appreciated!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it at all!!! The only reason for a puppy series is to hit a window when the mother's immunity wears off. As an adult, that is not a concern. One shot is sufficient. If he was a stray that whole time, I bet he has a lot of natural immunities.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at all!!! The only reason for a puppy series is to hit a window when the mother's immunity wears off. As an adult, that is not a concern. One shot is sufficient. If he was a stray that whole time, I bet he has a lot of natural immunities.


Oh thank you for replying! These were my exact thoughts on it but I wanted to hear the opinion of someone with more knowledge and experience (which I know you do after reading your posts for over a year). I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something important


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Normally in rescue ours get a five-in-one on intake and then a second dose 3-4 weeks later. Our vet started our rescue on that a long time ago because she was seeing breakthrough parvo and other infections in dogs with just 1 shot--she works with _tons _of rescues. One of the public shelter vets told me that's also what the state vet school shelter medicine specialists want all the shelters doing too -- and my city moved to that protocol about a year ago.

I would talk with the vet about whether to give the second one late, but I'm in an area where all the stuff that those shots protect against is serious and real. I would give the 2-shot lepto sequence too, if it's a problem in your area (ask your vet if they've seen clinical cases--it's not needed everywhere).


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Magwart said:


> Normally in rescue ours get a five-in-one on intake and then a second dose 3-4 weeks later. Our vet started our rescue on that a long time ago because she was seeing breakthrough parvo and other infections in dogs with just 1 shot--she works with _tons _of rescues. One of the public shelter vets told me that's also what the state vet school shelter medicine specialists want all the shelters doing too -- and my city moved to that protocol about a year ago.
> 
> I would talk with the vet about whether to give the second one late, but I'm in an area where all the stuff that those shots protect against is serious and real. I would give the 2-shot lepto sequence too, if it's a problem in your area (ask your vet if they've seen clinical cases--it's not needed everywhere).


Dang, see this is why I asked. I'll call the vet when they open and see if it's a problem around here  thank you so much for your input.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow Magwart! I'll talk to my vet about that. I've never heard of them having issues after 1 vaccination. Good info!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I think it's _rare _for it to happen. Keep in mind though that we get a perfect-storm of bad health issues with rescue/shelter dogs -- run down immune systems, long-term bad nutrition (or sometimes _no _nutrition), environmental stresses, parasites, and then exposure to disease added on top. That means there may be an sub-optimal immune response to the first shot upon intake. That's speculation from me, but it's my best explanation for the breakthrough illness and extra security of the second shot in adult dogs.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Magwart said:


> I think it's _rare _for it to happen. Keep in mind though that we get a perfect-storm of bad health issues with rescue/shelter dogs -- run down immune systems, long-term bad nutrition (or sometimes _no _nutrition), environmental stresses, parasites, and then exposure to disease added on top. That means there may be an sub-optimal immune response to the first shot upon intake. That's speculation from me, but it's my best explanation for the breakthrough illness and extra security of the second shot in adult dogs.


Definitely makes sense to me, If I had known adults needed a booster the first time I would have asked them when we got him if he had had both shots... I looked at his paperwork and it looks like he had had the booster, so maybe it was a mistake that they sent me the reminder. I am not crazy about vaccinations but I love this little guy to death so I would never want to risk it!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You could get him titered to check for immunity for at least Parvo and Distemper. If he survived strayhood for 3 years, he should be strong enough.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> You could get him titered to check for immunity for at least Parvo and Distemper. If he survived strayhood for 3 years, he should be strong enough.


Yeah if this is feasible to determine it this soon after the vaccinations I would rather check titers than get another shot/ gosh forbid they want to do a whole new round of them because it was too late. I definitely think that over vaccination caused issues in our puppy, so less is more in my opinion. I agree that they are way more immune if they are strays that long, but the stress of being caught and put in a shelter and then getting vaccinations etc definitely would compromise that initial strength


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> You could get him titered to check for immunity for at least Parvo and Distemper. If he survived strayhood for 3 years, he should be strong enough.


Have you done this with your dogs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've titered my dogs. 

Jax had her puppy series and 1 yr booster before titering. Hers were extremely high when titered at 4 yrs. At 8 years I re-vaccinated. AAHA guidelines show the vaccines are good for at least 7 years per studies.

Seger had his puppy series and I titered. His Parvo was non existent. As if I had never vaccinated. So he got a 1 yr combo booster. I'll retiter this year.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I've titered my dogs.
> 
> Jax had her puppy series and 1 yr booster before titering. Hers were extremely high when titered at 4 yrs. At 8 years I re-vaccinated. AAHA guidelines show the vaccines are good for at least 7 years per studies.
> 
> Seger had his puppy series and I titered. His Parvo was non existent. As if I had never vaccinated. So he got a 1 yr combo booster. I'll retiter this year.


Cool, Wick has had his puppy series and will be due for his booster soon... Hopefully he won't need it! That is crazy Seger had no immunity, I am so happy he never caught parvo!! Talk about two opposites on the spectrum for your pups. Do you live somewhere that parvo and distemper are usually a problem for dogs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen outbreaks are our local shelter but I really have no idea. It's more that we are constantly on the road traveling for training. 3 hours north, 5 hours south, 20 hours west. 

Doc thinks something whacky happened with the vaccine or possibly his mother's immunity hadn't worn off so his body didn't recognize it as an agent to fight. They are very temperature sensitive and it was my own vaccine. It could have gotten to warm on the trip to him.


----------



## bitoy (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe in the over vaccination of pups. My dog had been a victim of this practice by over eager vets. I do, however, believe in giving dogs an anti-rabis vaccine and would suggest that you update your dog on this. Good luck.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

wick said:


> Have you done this with your dogs?


Yes, and after the second Parvo and (separate) Distemper vaccination he had immunity for both so no further vaccinations needed, not even the one-year booster. Wish boarding kennels would honor this.
Will titer Cam (Collie) when he is 6 months old.
Even titering may be redundant. My Italian Greyhound got her puppy series and never again. She is 14 years old without ever having been sick. (she decided to move in with her pet sitter who has 4 IGs and no GSDbut that is a totally different story :crazy::blush


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

bitoy said:


> I believe in the over vaccination of pups. My dog had been a victim of this practice by over eager vets. I do, however, believe in giving dogs an anti-rabis vaccine and would suggest that you update your dog on this. Good luck.


Rabies is mandatory by law and I don't mess with it.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

bitoy said:


> I believe in the over vaccination of pups. My dog had been a victim of this practice by over eager vets. I do, however, believe in giving dogs an anti-rabis vaccine and would suggest that you update your dog on this. Good luck.


Rabies was complete, I am talking about shots that are a series specifically the DHPP.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> > Have you done this with your dogs?
> ...


That's awesome! haha she must have just been sick of how slow they all were  do you use kennels? Wick doesn't handle the whole only getting let out twice a day thing very well.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

wick said:


> That's awesome! haha she must have just been sick of how slow they all were  do you use kennels? Wick doesn't handle the whole only getting let out twice a day thing very well.


I try to have a pet sitter or they will go to Deja's breeder and will be kenneled there. He raises his own dogs like that too


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I believe the two part vaccination is necessary for good immunity, so the DHPP booster would be in order. Rabies, probably a second one in one year then every 3 years therafter; Rabies as mandated by law.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I would do a booster of the DHPP as well. Rabies is the same when given a pup or an adult. So a shot, then 1 year later another, that one is good for 3 years. 

I know a lot of people are talking about titre, but please remember there are 4 diseases covered by DHPP. I have seem some pretty nasty cases of the first P and the H(or A type 2) is not something you want to mess with either. Just saying.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at all!!! The only reason for a puppy series is to hit a window when the mother's immunity wears off. As an adult, that is not a concern. One shot is sufficient. If he was a stray that whole time, I bet he has a lot of natural immunities.


Question about this. This is what I have believed to be true and based my vaccines around. I don't have internet at home so I don't have a lot of opportunity to do some digging on the subject. Recently I have been talking to a variety of vets/techs/vet based breeders and ALL of them disagree, stating boosters are to boost immunity, not to catch that window. Do you by chance have any links/studies about that? I am not disagreeing, in fact I agree, but am having a hard time discussing it with the veterinary world.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Mikelia said:


> Jax08 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry about it at all!!! The only reason for a puppy series is to hit a window when the mother's immunity wears off. As an adult, that is not a concern. One shot is sufficient. If he was a stray that whole time, I bet he has a lot of natural immunities.
> ...


When you talked to the vets were you talking about the puppy series boosters or yearly boosters?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mikelia said:


> Question about this. This is what I have believed to be true and based my vaccines around. I don't have internet at home so I don't have a lot of opportunity to do some digging on the subject. Recently I have been talking to a variety of vets/techs/vet based breeders and ALL of them disagree, stating boosters are to boost immunity, not to catch that window. Do you by chance have any links/studies about that? I am not disagreeing, in fact I agree, but am having a hard time discussing it with the veterinary world.



Dr. Dodds is one of the leading vaccine researchers in the country. Email her. She's very good about answering emails.

W. Jean Dodds, DVM, Blog
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Jean Dodds, DVM - 2015 Vaccine Protocols

BTW...my vet confirmed they are 'hitting a window' where the mother's immunity wears off.


----------

